
1 Wire Bus - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1-Wire
======
peter_d_sherman
Related:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDI-12](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SDI-12)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-
wire_transmission_line](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-
wire_transmission_line)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transducer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transducer)

